# Army Painting Challenge - November 2014.



## Tawa

Ok guys, here's your November thread for the Army Painting Challenge 2014-2015.
I will be leaving the October thread open until Monday 3rd November. 



Ready? *GO!*


----------



## Nordicus

I'll commit to the following:

- 3 x Helbrute
- 3 x Left powerfist
- 3 x Right powerfist
- 3 x Melta










Any other weapon is optional, but those are the main ones  Seeing as the right powerfist is in the same armslot as the melta, they all count for 1 complete model, with one optional weapon.


----------



## Tawa

I'm going to re-enter the rifle squad that I've hardly touched in October.

I got as far as doing all the uniform colour on all ten, and the belts etc on three of them. For shame! 


EDIT: Still no work done on them. I'll post up a picture in the morning.

*sigh* My hobby-drive has gone on holiday it would seem. 

EDIT No.2:

Here's the picture as promised. Hardly got anything done on them as you can see.
Hopefully I'll get them completed this month


----------



## Mossy Toes

I am painting these 8 Nurgling swarms. Sure, I'll keep working on the proto-Palanquin, but most of the work now is on bases so the folks I stick on top of it don't have, say, dirt-and-flock bases while standing on some boards...


----------



## Relise

Most of units are small so this month I'm doing the larger one. I'm going for a unit of Grymann. Minimum unit size is 3 but as the are little fellas I'm going for a max unit size of 6 😄

Just finished priming them


----------



## SwedeMarine

Heres my entry for the month. Going back to my SM for a bit while I get a handle on all the fiddly bits with my Tau


----------



## SwedeMarine

i realized just how much i miss working on my SM while putting together those tau over the last few weeks. probably going to just do updates on the for the next few months and plod along on the Tau in the background.


----------



## Iraqiel

I'll be painting something... Already halfway into my two new chimeras without 'before' shots so I guess I'll have to crack into the backlog...


----------



## Relise

And for once I haven't left it till the last weekend of the month!

Started the Grymann mid week and have just finished them  



















I still have some painting time today to catch up with the next unit if Unmann that are half done 👏👏


----------



## Howzaa

Well these will be my entry


----------



## Iraqiel

Ha, backlog. I don't know why I waited, this was awesome fun to do.

Before:


After:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Nice work man.you just convinced me to start painting mine finally


----------



## Tawa

Plenty of time yet, Swede. This thread is open until the 3rd December.


----------



## Iraqiel

SwedeMarine said:


> just convinced me to start painting mine finally


This I look forward to seeing! I picked another one up for $50 the other day, and I have 90% of a layby on another hammer of cadia kit... so I guess I'll be fielding an all tank army next apocalypse game I play...


----------



## Nordicus

Making progress, ever so gently.

Soon.... (TM)


----------



## Mossy Toes

Haven't got much done besides basecoats... so rather than typing more here, I think I'm going to shift a few feet over along my desk and paint for a bit.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Unfortunately it will be worked on in the background. As I can really only do SM and Tau for this competition. . Ive just got to find a regiment of IG that typically fight alongside the IF and I'll be good to go on painting it. Or I could paint it up in IF colours. Tomorrow the base coat goes on my Assault marines.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I was holding off this month's entry in the hope that my LGS would finally get in the artillery units I ordered last month, but they still haven't come in. Gonna have to put in my last infantry squad. These guys are going to be my assault squad, fully kitted out with pistols, shotguns and SMGs.


----------



## Tawa

What have you used as a base for that prone chap?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Tawa said:


> What have you used as a base for that prone chap?


It's from a pack of Renedra bases of varying sizes from 20mm to 40mm cavalry bases. Also good for weapons teams. 

http://m.ebay.ie/itm/261666888489?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Tawa

Khorne's Fist said:


> It's from a pack of Renedra bases of varying sizes from 20mm to 40mm cavalry bases. Also good for weapons teams.
> 
> http://m.ebay.ie/itm/261666888489?nav=SEARCH


Ta chuck :good:


----------



## Nordicus

Challenge complete!










Now to paint all the other weapons...


----------



## neferhet

cool nordicus. nice death squad!


----------



## Mossy Toes

The swarm, giggling, roiling and tumbling over itself!


----------



## Tawa

Nice work, Mossy :good:


----------



## Tawa

Boom!
We're done :good:













This thread will be closed off around 23:00 Wednesday, 3rd December.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Thank God. I thought I want going to have time to finish! I can actually slow down a bit when painting these now


----------



## Howzaa

Here's my entry and cheers to Nord for the recommendation


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Khorne's Fist said:


> I was holding off this month's entry in the hope that my LGS would finally get in the artillery units I ordered last month, but they still haven't come in. Gonna have to put in my last infantry squad. These guys are going to be my assault squad, fully kitted out with pistols, shotguns and SMGs.


Cutting it fine this month, but got them done, plus a couple of extra guys to bulk up the squad. Couldn't find my camera, so a phone shot will have to do.


----------



## Tawa

24hrs left from this post guys :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine

lol thanks Tawa. This is going to be a close one. I need to see if i can get home and get the final coat of Yellow glaze on these guys.


----------



## Tawa

You'll be fine! Plenty of time left yet


----------



## SwedeMarine

its worth mentioning i dont leave here till 3 pm today


----------



## Tawa

If all else fails, you still have your second RL Card


----------



## SwedeMarine

Tawa said:


> If all else fails, you still have your second RL Card


which id rather not use unless I really cant finish them tonight


----------



## Tawa

I'll not log it unless I close the thread before you post up


----------



## SwedeMarine

And I'm calling these done!! Touch ups to the basing is all that is required.


----------



## Tawa

Nicely timed, Swede! :good:
That's your lot guys!


November Closed.


----------

